# My Secret....



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ever have a thanksgiving where some silly cook forgot the stuffing?  How do you forget the stuffing???  Anyways, after this terrible terrible oversight my family and I had a bad craving for the stuff.  So I went and put my oh so adventurous mind to work.,...

1 lb hamburger....regular, not lean
seasoning salt, garlic, what ever spices you want
1 egg 

mix this up and flatten to a 12 x 8 rectangler on your cubboard...

mix your stuffing as you would for a bird. if you add the liver you might want to eliminate that, as well as the heart and gizzards...mmm gizzards...anyways eliminate them cause they just dont come from a cow.

Now that you have your stuffing mixed, spread on your hamburger mixture.  Roll the mixture so it will fit in a bread pan.  

Bake at about 350 for 45 minutes......or less...use your discretion.  

Serve with mashed potatoes and gravy.  

This doesnt turn out greasy so you;ll need the gravy.  (stuffing sucks up all the grrease....wooo hoooo!!!)

Anyways, hubby actually enjoyed it.....


----------



## MJ (Oct 28, 2004)

Thank's Tanis! Thats my kinda cookin 8)


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey your welcome MJ......told you it wasnt like the one you were talking about...lol.....um...need to refrain.........


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 29, 2004)

Hmmmm.  I am thinking this would be good with ground turkey.  Of course adding some chicken fat for flavor and moistness would help.

What do you think?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 30, 2004)

i'm  thinking this is a lot like a beef  roulade, where stuffing, or some other filling is jelly-rolled inside a skirt steak or brisket and baked to taste.  It's yummy.  Don't see why your version wouldn't be great as well.  It is intriqueing  .

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2004)

My mom used to roll stuffing up in flank steak when I was little.  We all liked our steak rare but she liked her steak well done.  I remember we would just eat the stuffing out of the steak because it was burned and so hard you couldn't even bite it!

Your version sounds MUCH better - I've got to try it soon!  Thanks for the newly created recipe!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 30, 2004)

This does sound good Tanis.  I will have to try it!

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Nov 1, 2004)

That even sounds good with the ground turkey!  I mean that way you could have thanksgiving anytime of the year WITHOUT all the leftovers.....I shall try it that way one day!  Hope you all enjoy....


----------



## tweedee (Nov 11, 2004)

chocolatechef,

That ground turkey idea sounds great


----------



## tweedee (Nov 11, 2004)

:? Never heard of flank steak either


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 12, 2004)

tweedee said:
			
		

> :? Never heard of flank steak either


http://www.foodsubs.com/MeatBeefB&F.html

 Barbara


----------

